# wo farmt man am besten mithril



## kysiro (3. Oktober 2008)

hey leute ich wollt mal fragen wo ich am besten mithril farmen kann weil im ah is des sau teuer  also pls wisst ihr wo man des herkriegt???


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Oktober 2008)

Google-Suche: *Mithril farmen*

Versuchs mal, es funktioniert.


----------



## Malleus (4. Oktober 2008)

Ödland geht ganz gut
da skill ich immer mining


----------



## WeRkO (4. Oktober 2008)

Ödland oder Sengende Schlucht, evtl auch in Tanaris


----------



## Malleus (5. Oktober 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ödland oder Sengende Schlucht, evtl auch in Tanaris



ne tanaris suckt derbe
VIIIIIEEEEEL zu großes gebiet für viel zu wenig spots die es gibt
habs ausprobiert, echt ätzend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (6. Oktober 2008)

Weiss ich, deswegen stand auch ein "eventuell" vor Tanaris, d.h. das man dort nur farmen sollte wenn man sehr viel Langeweile / Zeit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (18. Oktober 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> Ödland geht ganz gut
> da skill ich immer mining



Hallo,

definitiv Ödland. Habe mit inzwischen drei Schmieden und einem Ingenieur dort das Mithril gefarmt. Geht am besten.
Nebenbei kann man noch Echtsilber und Eisen einsacken.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Kurta (18. Oktober 2008)

ich habs immer im Hinterland, unguro, usw. gefarmt. also immer die etwas higheren gebiete


----------



## henrikdeluxe (28. Oktober 2008)

meiner Meinung nach Hinterland am geilsten, Tanaris und Ödland bin ich nicht glücklich geworden, UnGoro ist schon mehr kleines Thorium als Mithril
war immer da mit nem 70er Pala wegen der Reitaura ... wenn man ungestört ist gabs pro Stunde (etwa 2-3 Runden) 80-100 Mithrilerz, dazu noch Echtsilber, Thorium, Eisenerz, Golderz und Aquamarin sowie Arkanit

[attachment=5611:hinterland.jpg]

A - start, meist gibts dort auch schon das erste Mithrilvorkommen am Berghang oder im seichten Wasser
B - Wenn ihr dir Rampe hoch seit, erstmal gerade aus zu einem Hügel, dann weider in Richtung Kartenrand und weiter nach Norden (2-3 Erzvorkommen auf diesem Weg ... Mithril oder Echtsilber)
C - Vorsicht hier rennen 62 elite rum, dafür gibts hier auch immer 2-3 Erzvorkommen, ich hatte immer mind. 2mal Mithril
D - In der Höhle waren bisher immer 2 Mithirlvorkommen
E - in dem kleinen Dorf der Schlammer ist meist ein Mithril und ein Echtsilber, wenn nicht geht mal am Wasserfall nebenan gucken
F - hier gibts meist Eisen, repektive Gold
G - hier gibts schnell verdientes Mithril in Hiri'Watha und Zun'Watha, immer an den Hügel/Berghängen langlaufen (ca. 2 Erzvorkommen)
H - hier gibts meist 1-2 Mithrilvorkommen, immer an der Mauer langlaufen!
I - hier ist auch meist ein Mithril oder Eisen/Gold
J - Unten am Eingang begrüßt euch schon ein Echtsilber oder ein kleines Thorium, auf dem Weg nach oben sind meist auch 1-2 Mithril zu finden, in der letzten Höhle oben am Altar hatte ich immer ein kleines Thoriumvorkommen

dann wieder bei B gucken ob die Erze wieder respawnen, bei mir war das meist der Fall und ich hab noch eine Runde gedreht


----------

